# Configuration Mac Mail avec Roundcube



## Tok1984 (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous, 

J'ai besoin de votre aide, pour la configuration des mails.

J'ai crée une adresse mail via Roundcube webmail, et j'aimerai configurer le mail direct du dock.

Déja, lorsque je rentre mon adresse electronique, il me dit que le serveur n'existe pas (mon mail est prenom.nom@nomdemaboite.fr)

pour le type de compte, il s'agit de IMAP, mais je ne connais pas le serveur de reception (mail.exemple.com)

Je suppose que je vais avoir le même problème lorsqu'il va me demander le smtp.mail.exemple.com

J'espère que j'ai été clair.

Merci de votre aide


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

